# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Has My ERD/ERM Achieved 3NF? [IMAGE ATTACHED]

## h02a

I am new to databases and I'm trying to learn it project based. Hence, I have attempted to develop an ERD for a manual process done as my school. Based on the relationships and table structures, have I achieved 3NF?

ready.jpg

----------


## skhanal

The diagram looks incomplete, I see many FKs without corresponding entities. Who are users? Students? Is CourseRequest entity capturing course enrollment for all students?

----------

